# Was mache ich im Winter?



## fiseloer (26. Sep. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
von einem 8000L Teich kommend habe ich umgebaut und auf 35000L vergrößert.

Im alten Teich, 80 cm tief, gab es Goldfische, __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und 4 kleine Koi aus dem Baumarkt.
Insgesamt 30 Fische. Im Winter habe ich den Filter abgebaut, die Fütterung eingestellt, eine kleine Umwälzpumpe reingesetzt, damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert und der Natur ihren Lauf gelassen.
Das hat immer ohne Verluste funktioniert.

Im neuen Teich sind 3 Koi hinzugekommen, die ich von einem Bekannten übernommen habe und die bisher auch draußen in seinem Teich überwintert wurden. 

Da nun der Winter bevorsteht möchte ich Euch um Rat fragen.
Der Teich ist durchgehend 80-100cm tief und hat eine zusätzliche Tiefzone mit den Abmessungen
3,3m x 2,2m bei 2m Tiefe. Bodenabläufe habe ich 1x 90cm tief und 1x 2m tief.
Außerdem einen Skimmer, der bei 80cm in den Filterkeller mündet.
Gefiltert wird mit USIII und Ultrabead 100, dazwischen hängt eine 20000L Pumpe. Parallel läuft eine regelbare 8000l Pumpe (USIII-UVC-Wasserfall).
Vom Filterkeller geht es mit 2 Rückläufen in den Teich (25cm tief und 70cm tief). Ausserdem ist eine Luftpumpe (Hailea V60) mit 2 Ausströmerplatten, einmal in 80cm und einmal in 200cm installiert.

Wie würdet Ihr den Teich im Winter betreiben?
1. Alles abschalten und nur die Ausströmerplatte im flachen Bereich zum Eisfreihalten benutzen?
2. BA im flachen Bereich offen lassen, und die Filter mit der kleinen Pumpe über den 25cm tiefen Einlauf betreiben?

Wenn beide Varianten nichts taugen, bin ich für alle Tips offen.
Danke für hilfreiche Vorschläge und Anregungen sagt
Klaus

PS: Abdecken ist aufgrund der Teichform nur schwer machbar und heizen wird verdammt teuer.


----------



## Tinky (26. Sep. 2014)

Wenn es im alten viel kleineren Teich funktionierte  - warum willst Du dann im neuen Teich irgendetwas laufen lassen?
Bei bis zu 2 M Tiefe würde ich alles an Wasserbewegung abschalten und den Fischen Ihre Ruhe lassen.
Hat bei jedenfalls bei weit weniger Tiefe stets funktioniert!
Gruß bastian


----------



## samorai (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Klaus!
Bei mir kommt nur 1.) in Frage, allerdings nicht mit einer 60 iger Hailea sondern mit weit aus weniger 20 iger -30iger.....spart Strom und der Sog ist weicher. Das Wasser nimmt mehr Luft bzw Sauerstoff auf. Aber der ganz große Vorteil ist bei der Geschichte wie das Eis von unten her wächst. Es wächst im Rund-Bogen oder Kuppelform, bei "normalen" Eis freihaltern aus den Baumarkt wächst es bis an den Schaum in gerader Linie.
Die Kuppel-Form kann natürlich mehr Faulgase abführen als etwas gerades.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (27. Sep. 2014)

fiseloer schrieb:


> 1. Alles abschalten und nur die Ausströmerplatte im flachen Bereich zum Eisfreihalten benutzen?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber der ganz große Vorteil ist bei der Geschichte wie das Eis von unten her wächst. Es wächst im Rund-Bogen oder Kuppelform, bei "normalen" Eis freihaltern aus den Baumarkt wächst es bis an den Schaum in gerader Linie.


Wie meinst du das? Wo wächst das Eis in Kuppelform? Im Bereich des ganzen Teiches oder meinst du nur die paar cm beim Ausströmer ?


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Totto!
Die paar cm ist gut, ich meine mal jeder cm zählt zum Vorteil. 
Ziehmlich egal wo der Ausströmer sich befindet, die Kuppel- Form ist natürlich um den Ausströmer, anfangs sehr weit und mit zunehmenden Frost wird die Kuppel natürlich kleiner aber sie bleibt in ihrer Form.Möchtest Du mehr, dann nimm drei Ausströmer angeordnet in Sternform Abstand so an die 20 cm.
Ab -15 Grad Dauerfrost wird sich eine poröse Kuppel auf/ über dem Eis bilden, erzeugt von den zerspringenden Luftblasen. Willst Du sie weg haben geht es mit einer flach auf dem Eis gelegten Schippe, mit einen Stoß, oder etwas Salz (jodfrei).
Bei uns im Raum Berlin sind nie mehr wie 28cm Eisdicke in den letzten 10 Jahren aufgetreten, demnach sind meine Erfahrungen begrenzt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## fiseloer (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo und danke für die bisherigen Meinungen.
Offensichtlich gibt es keine Befürworter für meine Variante 2.
Ich hatte die Vorstellung, wenn ich die Filter auf Sparflamme weiterlaufen lasse ist die Biologie im Frühjahr eher am Start.
Wie seht Ihr das?

Wenn ich mich doch für eine Abdeckung entscheide, wie effektiv sind denn diese Bälle?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2014)

Ich fahre Variante 2 und decke mit PE-Bällen ab. Der Teich friert auch nicht zu. Gelegentlich spanne ich noch zusätzlich ein Bauplane über die Bälle, damit diese sich bei stärkeren Wind nicht vom Acker machen.

Ich fahre mit 6000 l/h, ziehe das Wasser über die BA und leite es auf etwa 1m Tiefe wieder ein. Bislang ist alles gut gegangen.


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Klaus!
Für mich gibt es eine ungeschriebene Regel. Ich kaufe junge Koi nur bis zum 15 Juni, denn keiner weiss, ob diese nicht aus einer IH kommen. Fragt man den Verkäufer kann der auch keine spezielle Antwort geben, bei Profi-Fischhändler kommen sie immer aus einer IH.
Bei User die Fische verkaufen wollen, kann man nachfragen.
Habe mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem August-Erwerb gemacht, es war ein schöner brauner Koi, ......nach dem Winter habe ich ihn in mehr oder weniger "Einzelteile" geborgen.

Ich habe keine Heizung, keine Abdeckung und werde im Winter nie ein kleineren Umlauf der Pumpe zulassen. Die Fische wissen was sie im Winter zu tun haben, schließlich haben sie es Millionen Jahre geübt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## fiseloer (30. Sep. 2014)

Hi Ron,
danke für den Hinweis mit den jungen Koi.
Trifft auf mich aber nicht zu da meine Koi aus dem alten Teich stammen und da auch schon 2 Winter geübt haben.
Die Neuzugänge von meinem Bekannten sind in seinem Teich schon 4 Winter geschwommen.
Ich denke ich schalte die Filter komplett ab, mach die BA und den Skimmer zu und lass 2 Platten an einer kleinen Luftpumpe laufen.

Herzliche Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo 
Warum ist die Abdeckung schwer machbar ?

Gruss Obs


----------



## fiseloer (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Obs,

weil der Teich etwa herzförmig ist. Da geht wohl nur was mit Folie oder Kugeln.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

Deck doch Quatratisch ab hast du halt mehr abgedeckt was solls

Gruss Obs


----------



## fiseloer (30. Sep. 2014)

Gute Idee, ist aber etwas eng an den Rändern


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh ich habs gern ä bissel enger hahahaahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2014)

Grüße vom Dreiegg an's Quatrat! ....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## lotta (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Klaus
Alles ist machbar, selbst so eine ausgefallene Abdeckung 
siehe hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Und der Teich blieb eisfrei und alle Fische putzmunter
Dieses Jahr gibt es zwar eine kleine Veränderung, aber im großen Ganzen,
wird es wieder ähnlich werden.
Bei mir hat sich die Abdeckung bewährt 
(danke für die Ermutigung Patrick).

Gruß Bine


----------



## eva rena (23. Okt. 2014)

Wenn ich das den ganzen Winter über, von meinem Plätzchen im Wintergarten aus, anschauen soll, werde ich trübsinnig. Ich finde es wunderschön, wenn mein Teich fast zugefroren ist und nur die offenen Kronen der Lüfterbällchen darauf. Ist ja ehe nicht lange zu, dann taut ein großer Teil schon wieder.


----------



## Tinky (23. Okt. 2014)

Mal abgesehen vom optischen Aspekt:
Bei so einer Abdeckung kommt ja wahrscheinlich kein - oder fast kein Licht ins Wasser.
Führt das nicht zu Problemen ?
Oder "ruht" der Teich im Winter zu 100%, so dass die Lebewesen und pflanzen in völliger Dunkelheit klarkommen?


----------



## eva rena (23. Okt. 2014)

Klar, da schläft wohl alles, denn selbst die Algen sind ja verschwunden. Nutzen ist wohl nur, dass der Teich nicht zu friert und die Temperatur nicht so stark abfällt. Eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn man seinen Teich beheizt.


----------



## Tinky (23. Okt. 2014)

Aber es gibt ja schon auch im Winter "grüne" Pflanzen im Teich vor allem unter Wasser...machen die dann keine photosynthese?


----------



## eva rena (23. Okt. 2014)

Da passiert nichts. Die Leute, die ihren Teich abdecken haben ja auch noch lebende Pflanzen im Frühjahr.


----------



## lotta (23. Okt. 2014)

Stimmt, das übersteht der Teich samt seinen Pflanzen und den Bewohnern sehr gut.
Die Optik spielt bei uns keine Rolle, 
denn der Teich liegt ca 55m vom Haus entfernt am Grundstücksende

Allerdings hatte ICH auch im letzten Jahr, eine Sorge wegen des fehlenden Lichts.
Was den Fischen und Pflanzen aber tatsächlich nicht zu fehlen schien.

Drum habe ich es dieses Jahr etwas verändert.
Ein kleines Dach, gebaut mit Doppelstegplatte, 
um den Fischen Licht und Sonne trotz Isolierung zu gönnen.
  
Gruß Bine


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2014)

Wenn auf dem Wasser eine 20cm Eisschicht + 20 cm Schnee ist, was kommt dann noch an Licht in der Tiefe an 

LG René


----------



## muh.gp (24. Okt. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Wasser eine 20cm Eisschicht + 20 cm Schnee ist, was kommt dann noch an Licht in der Tiefe an


 
Wie oft und wie lange herrschen bei uns solche Zustände?

Habe dieses Jahr auch auf Doppelstegplatten umgestellt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich Styrodurplatten und es war somit fünf Monate dunkel im Teich. Ich denke, dass die jetzige Lösung besser ist, da jedes Lebewesen Licht benötigt.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2014)

Das wird wohl Regional unterschiedlich sein und bestimmt keine 5 Monate dauer ist halt auch die Frage Natur ähnlicher Teich mit entsprechender Tiefe oder oder.......

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (24. Okt. 2014)

Also ich möchte meine Fische nicht monatelang im Dunkeln lassen. Denke da an mich, ich würde es auch nicht mögen und depressiv werden.
Deshalb käme für mich eine Styrodurabdeckung grundsätzlich nicht in Frage.
Außerdem kann die winterliche Sonne das Wasser nicht auf natürlichem Wege erwärmen, wenn da Platten drauf liegen.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, nehmt bischen Geld in die Hand und baut eine Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten ... oder einen Folientunnel ...oder ne Poolabdeckung ... Hauptsache es ist durchsichtig.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie herrlich warm die Luft im Winter zw. Wasser und Abdeckung ist, wenn die Sonne drauf scheint.
Da kann man sich eine Heizung wirklich sparen.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (24. Okt. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Also ich möchte meine Fische nicht monatelang im Dunkeln lassen. Denke da an mich, ich würde es auch nicht mögen und depressiv werden.
> Deshalb käme für mich eine Styrodurabdeckung grundsätzlich nicht in Frage.
> Außerdem kann die winterliche Sonne das Wasser nicht auf natürlichem Wege erwärmen, wenn da Platten drauf liegen.
> 
> Mandy



Mandy, da stimme ich Dir zu, außerdem hab ich keine Lust 96 m ² abzudecken !
( Hab dich fast schon vermißt , Urlaub ?? )


----------



## muh.gp (25. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Mandy,

schön mal wieder von dir zu hören! 

@ Anne: ich denke, dass Mandy auch abdeckt. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (25. Okt. 2014)

Nee, Mandy schiebt die Wand vom Wohnzimmer auf die andere Seite vom Teich und dann kann sie die Fische den ganzen Winter im warmen genießen 
Oder doch noch einen Wintergarten über den Teich 

LG René


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> @ Anne: ich denke, dass Mandy auch abdeckt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger


Hallo Holger,
ja, soviel ich weiß, macht sie das, aber mit Doppelstegplatten, sodaß noch Licht rein kann !


----------



## Findling (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bei solchen Themen denke ich immer: mache ich eigentlich auch mal irgendwas richtig???

Ich mache an "Winteraufstand"..... nix 

Und trotzdem habe ich praktisch keine Ausfälle.

Was mache ich nur schon wieder falsch???

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, hab' mal eine Frage:
decke meinen Teich im Winter mit Noppenfolie ab, hab' 4 Schwimminseln auf dem Wasser, drinlassen und mit abdecken oder die Pflanzen am Uferrand auspflanzen?
Vielleicht macht man auch zuviel "Aufstand"?)  (siehe Findling). Wollte nur mal eure Meinung hören.
Danke,LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tinky (27. Okt. 2014)

Findling schrieb:


> Ich mache an "Winteraufstand"..... nix




On das "richtig" ist sieht man meist erst im März/ April.
Ich kann mich an 2004/05 erinnern, wo es im Frühjahr strahlend blauen Himmel und herrlichen Sonnenschein über Tage gab...die Fischis wurden "munter" und haben sich Richtung Oberfläche bewegt...dann zweistellige Minusgrade und zig Teichbesitzer in der Umgebung (Hannover) hatten riesen Verluste zu beklagen...ich hatte damals noch keinen Teich aber habe aus drei Teichen Eimerweise tote Fische geborgen.
Persönlich decke ich an meinem Teich ach nix ab. Wenn es mal über 2 Wochen zu Dauerfrost kommt mache ich vielleicht mal mit heißem Wasser ein paar Löcher in das Eis in der Hoffnung so etwas Faulgas loszuwerden...ansonsten bediene ich mich bei der Hoffnung im Frühjahr ohne Verluste wieder in eine neue Teichsaison gehen zu können.
Obwohl ich habe ja von Zackys Luftheber eine Luftpumpe...vielleicht baue ich die mal mit Sprudelstein an...mal gucken!
Gruß Bastian


----------

